# MS-13 Gang Sweep in Toronto



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(Greater Toronto,Canada) On Wednesday, regional and local police units, with guns and dogs, conducted raids on a number of homes occupied by Mara Salvatrucha-13 (MS-13) gang members. Twenty-one MS-13 gang members were arrested. 
Police said yesterday members are implicated in the distribution of illicit drugs and firearms and a police source said they have also been linked to several violent robberies and break and enters.

After a five-month investigation, officers from Halton Region and various Toronto police units, including the gun and gangs task force and the emergency task force, executed search warrants yesterday around 6 a.m. Armed with guns and dogs, officers surrounded four homes in Peel Region, one in York, and the majority in Toronto's west end. [ ... ]

Officials remained tight-lipped yesterday about exactly who was arrested, but a police source said men and women, ranging in age from their teens to mid-30s, were taken into custody.

The tally of charges continues to mount, officers said, but police have already seized a "large quantity" of cocaine, drug paraphernalia, several firearms, other prohibited weapons and vehicles, which were towed from scenes yesterday morning, and a significant amount of cash from the proceeds of crime.

"They were starting their businesses here," the police source said.​Four gang members, Jorge Salas, Luis Salas-Reyes, Hector Sanhueza and Ronald Moratay-Cruz, were charged with conspiracy to commit murder.

According to Toronto Police Chief Bill Blair, the Canadian willingness to accept refugees is being taken advantage of by MS-13 members to establish criminal networks. Nevertheless, Blair indicated that the law enforcement actions this week have stopped MS-13 from gaining a foothold in Toronto.

Frankly, I think Chief Blair is being optimistic.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------

